# AMD 3200G/3400G reviews



## Frick (Jul 9, 2019)

So, where are they? There are some Youtube ones, but they're useless (obviously). You can gander some data from them but ... NO.

Because these are the chips I'm into.


----------



## xBruce88x (Jul 9, 2019)

Same here. this is one of the few i've found so far










Most reviewers are focused on the other chips since they are a new archetecture vs the 3200g and 3400g being a refresh of sorts , Zen+ vs Zen 2


----------



## Liquid Cool (Jul 9, 2019)

I haven't intentionally gone looking for reviews of these APU's, but I've casually checked out a few reviews of the new 3000 series processors on YT and I haven't seen anything on these chips at all.  I absolutely loved my 2200G and plan on purchasing a 3200G.

I was also quite upset that I had a hard time finding "good" reviews on the ryzen 5 3600 until this morning...I finally found one from Hardware Unboxed and that was enough of a look see.  

I'm definitely in....

Best,

Liquid Cool

P.S.  TechEpiphany is my favorite channel on YT for anything/everything ryzen 3 2200g/ryzen 5 2400g


----------



## Sithaer (Jul 9, 2019)

One I watched today since I follow this dude's vids.

Supposedly he will make a new comparison vid between the 2400G and 3400G at a later time.


----------



## GoldenX (Jul 9, 2019)

For what I've seen on a couple of videos, there finally is a performance difference between the Vega 11 and Vega 8. The 3200G performs similar to the 2400G, and the 3400G is noticeable faster than the 3200G.


----------



## Zareek (Jul 10, 2019)

xBruce88x said:


> Same here. this is one of the few i've found so far
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This video just proves that anyone can have a Youtube channel. Halfway through the video he's comparing last gen vs this gen with different memory speeds and game settings! Pathetic... He also rambles and I'm not sure if the tuber controls the number of ads played but 2 ads before the video then 2 more 5 minutes in is EXCESSIVE!  I just closed the window, waste of time!


----------



## xBruce88x (Jul 10, 2019)

yea, i prefer RandomGamingInHD. His vid wasn't up yet when i posted


----------



## Liquid Cool (Jul 10, 2019)

I watched a couple of videos from TechEpiphany earlier this evening.  Doesn't look like much of an increase from the ryzen 3 2200g to the 3200g series.

I sold my 2200g for 91.99 on ebay 3-4 months ago.  Personally...I'd like it back(it was an excellent overclocker and ran cool as a cucumber)...and I might actually pick up another one and use it with my RX 570 when I upgrade to the 5700.  Just waiting to see what Sapphire comes up with.

I don't watch RandomGaminginHD for "serious" reviews of anything....but....I watch every single video he puts out.  I enjoy his channel immensely.

Best,

Liquid Cool


----------



## Frick (Jul 10, 2019)

GoldenX said:


> For what I've seen on a couple of videos, there finally is a performance difference between the Vega 11 and Vega 8. The 3200G performs similar to the 2400G, and the 3400G is noticeable faster than the 3200G.



That is roughly my take on it as well and the 3400G could be not thatmuch slower than the RX550.










13.50ish, 3400g vs 3200g with an RX550.


Man I want a review so I don't have to guess, or hear people talk about it.


----------



## Zareek (Jul 10, 2019)

Frick said:


> That is roughly my take on it as well and the 3400G could be not thatmuch slower than the RX550.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That was a tease, I watched a commercial to see a guy talking so fast in I think it was Spanish, even if Spanish was a second language to me I wasn't going to understand it. Holy crap it was like a New Yorker on speed, maybe that micro-machines guy from the late 80s.


----------



## GoldenX (Jul 18, 2019)

A good one of the 3400g.


----------



## Zareek (Jul 18, 2019)

GoldenX said:


> A good one of the 3400g.


Much better quality review, it seemed a bit rushed but much better than any others I have seen.  I was disappointed that they didn't cover more gaming at settings other than lowest. It seemed like a few titles, Fortnight for instance might be able very playable at 1080p medium or high settings seeing it hit over 80FPS. Chips like this in a system where the whole thing can cost less than a decent video card, have uses. Those who are struggling to play League of Legends on their Intel HD graphics based laptop but can't afford a beefier build or just wanna play some slightly older or less demanding titles. I remember a long time ago helping a former co-worker build a 780G based machine for their kid to play World of Warcraft on the cheap. There are always people who fit in that category. This guy seems a bit out of touch with that or maybe I'm the one who is a bit out of touch...


----------



## GoldenX (Jul 18, 2019)

Zareek said:


> Much better quality review, it seemed a bit rushed but much better than any others I have seen.  I was disappointed that they didn't cover more gaming at settings other than lowest. It seemed like a few titles, Fortnight for instance might be able very playable at 1080p medium or high settings seeing it hit over 80FPS. Chips like this in a system where the whole thing can cost less than a decent video card, have uses. Those who are struggling to play League of Legends on their Intel HD graphics based laptop but can't afford a beefier build or just wanna play some slightly older or less demanding titles. I remember a long time ago helping a former co-worker build a 780G based machine for their kid to play World of Warcraft on the cheap. There are always people who fit in that category. This guy seems a bit out of touch with that or maybe I'm the one who is a bit out of touch...


To me the 3400G looks like a very decent League, DOTA, even Persona 5 CPU, too bad it's a bit expensive for what the Vega 11 offers.


----------



## Zareek (Jul 18, 2019)

GoldenX said:


> To me the 3400G looks like a very decent League, DOTA, even Persona 5 CPU, too bad it's a bit expensive for what the Vega 11 offers.


It is hard to recommend an older chip generation but at this point the 50% price premium seems excessive. 2400G seems like the better option, I wonder if they have too many 2x00G chips left to clear out.


----------



## biffzinker (Jul 18, 2019)

Liquid Cool said:


> I watched a couple of videos from TechEpiphany earlier this evening. Doesn't look like much of an increase from the ryzen 3 2200g to the 3200g series.
> 
> I sold my 2200g for 91.99 on ebay 3-4 months ago. Personally...I'd like it back(it was an excellent overclocker and ran cool as a cucumber)


Don't know if anyone has mentioned it to you but the Ryzen 3x00G APU's are based on Zen+. I read the Vega GPU though shows a big increase in performance over the 2x00G series.


----------



## Zareek (Jul 18, 2019)

biffzinker said:


> Don't know if anyone has mentioned it to you but the Ryzen 3x00G APU's are based on Zen+. I read the Vega GPU though shows a big increase in performance over the 2x00G series.


The tests I have seen so far show the iGPU is largely unchanged, performance vs 2x00G seems on par. The core performance bump is what we would expect going to Zen+. The prices are too low on the 2x00G series to make the 3x00G series compelling.


----------



## GoldenX (Jul 23, 2019)

Another good one, but a bit different:










So Zen+ changes are noticeable, and the IGP can be overclocked more.


----------



## Zareek (Jul 23, 2019)

GoldenX said:


> Another good one, but a bit different:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, I seriously enjoyed that video. I'd still like to see some 1080p on some slightly older titles but I subscribed to the channel. The poke at the start about trickle down economics locked me in. This reminds me of my PC gaming roots when I spent all my spending money on entry level hardware and tweaked it to make up for the budget. Now a days people are buying $750 processors, $750 motherboards, $500 memory kits and  $1200 video cards to overclock them.  Spending $2000 to $3000 on a PC then overclocking everything to get a better score in a benchmark for software they'll never even use, that doesn't interest me. Overclocking with LN2 does not interest me. Taking entry level hardware and tweaking it to get playable frame rates, that is cool. I don't need to do it anymore but it's still cool.


----------

